# I think I am now ready to Relax and Enjoy.



## hearlady (Dec 24, 2017)

The holidays are always rather stressful for me and I admit that is mostly of my doing. 
I am transferring an office at work, getting ready to leave town, and company stopping in. I'm doing well getting through it without stressing out.
You see I used to deal with all this with alcohol until I almost lost everything. I have been permanently sober for 5 yrs. It would have been 9 yrs but there was a lapse in 2011.
Anyway, we are getting ready to leave town to meet family and have a wonderful trip with all my children and grandchildren. I'll just enjoy it fully. No worries.
I hope you all have a wonderful week and celebrate however you do!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats hearlady for turning your life around!!  Have a wonderful trip with your family and we will be here when you get back!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, congratulations Hearlady! Have a great time.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 24, 2017)

Good for you in changing your life, Hearlady. Enjoy your Xmas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2017)

Congratulations Hearlady, hope you have a wonderful visit with family, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 24, 2017)

I turned my life away from alcohol almost 8 years ago (May).
The decisionis the primary reason my kids have welcomed me back into their lives and I get to celebrate Christmas Eve with my wonderful grandson.
I am definitely blessed!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 28, 2017)

We've had a very cold but wonderful Christmas in Williamsburg  Va. This is the first time we've traveled for the holidays.
Giantsfan, I consider my drinking days a scar on an otherwise decent life. I feel blessed also that those days are over.
Thanks to all for the kind words!


----------

